# Terminal post covers for lithium batteries



## MUTHSEV (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys, we are looking for some terminal post covers for our Thundersky lithium batteries. Any suggestions or recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Due to the large number of cells, I think most people get one large terminal post cover and call it a battery box lid.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

MUTHSEV said:


> Hey guys, we are looking for some terminal post covers for our Thundersky lithium batteries. Any suggestions or recommendations? Thanks


+1 I've seen these covers on installations before but have no idea where people get them from.

Anyone know where to source these covers?


----------



## MUTHSEV (Jun 9, 2011)

We are not sure where to find the covers either. We cannot use a lid according to the specifications of the competition that we participate in, so instead we must find the individual post covers. If anyone can find more info, that would be very helpful, thanks.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

I use non-corrosive RTV
it protects and keeps the bolts from moving


----------



## bgeery (Oct 17, 2011)

I saw a brilliant idea recently in a picture but I forget where. Anyway, it shows the standard OEM copper bus bar between cell terminals, but they added a section of heat-shrink tubing long enough to cover the whole bussbar including both ends. It was obviously split (or cut out) at the ends on the bottom side as to not interfere with the bussbar/terminal connection, but still covered the bolts and sides. I wish I would have done that before I installed my batteries. I'll post a link if I can remember where I found the picture.

Just happened across the picture! From http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=280092&postcount=47


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

MUTHSEV said:


> Hey guys, we are looking for some terminal post covers for our Thundersky lithium batteries. Any suggestions or recommendations? Thanks


 Some here: http://etischer.com/awdev/
Scroll about halfway down to see the pack with covers. Iirc he said he ordered them directly from Thundersky.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

bgeery said:


> I saw a brilliant idea recently in a picture but I forget where. Anyway, it shows the standard OEM copper bus bar between cell terminals, but they added a section of heat-shrink tubing long enough to cover the whole bussbar including both ends. It was obviously split (or cut out) at the ends on the bottom side as to not interfere with the bussbar/terminal connection, but still covered the bolts and sides. I wish I would have done that before I installed my batteries. I'll post a link if I can remember where I found the picture.
> 
> Just happened across the picture! From http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=280092&postcount=47



these were mine.... I used old bicycle inner tubes. Its pretty time intensive to make them, but cheap if you use old tubes that have punctures anyway. works ok for stock bolts to protect from the casual dropped wrench perhaps, but I switched to set screws and nuts that stuck up further and didn't work so well....


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Just wondering if this stuff would work.

Sugru

Alternatively a Make Your Own Substitute.

I was given a pile of Sugru for Christmas and have been moulding it into all sorts of things. I figured that it might be good for moulding into terminal covers.
Perhaps if a standard mould was made then they could be produced from the mould to fit the terminals you have.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey there MUTHSEV, I was just checking out your blog and see you took matters into your own hands and made some terminal covers, very nicely done!

http://thsev.blogspot.com/2012/04/vacuum-forming-terminal-covers.html

.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Those look like nice terminal covers.

Maybe two or more dies on the vacuum table will increase productivity and get more per sheet of plastic. You can then market them.


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> Those look like nice terminal covers.
> 
> Maybe two or more dies on the vacuum table will increase productivity and get more per sheet of plastic. You can then market them.


Look more carefully at the pictures. They are making two at a time...


----------



## GuySmily (May 11, 2012)

I know the op is old by now, but for the sake of completeness...

I think diyguy had some really nice ones in his build. I'm on my cell phone so it'll be hard for me to find the pics but here's his thread:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/good-ohmn-here-we-go-23492.html


----------

